# The consumer guide to Folding Trailer reference books (Part 1)



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Created 4/18/08​




​ 
Every since I purchased my first RV book I’ve been hunting for the perfect folding trailer reference manual. It turns out that there is only one book that I could find that was written specifically for folding trailers. So my challenge was to see how much folding trailer material was included in each of the RV books I could find. 

Now I’ll be honest, I was looking for books that explained how things are designed & work, and how to maintain and trouble shoot the various systems. In other words I was looking for answers to questions that folding trailer owners tend to struggle with. I was not searching for material on how to buy an RV, get a loan, where to camp, what to cook, camping with pets or kids or how to be a full timer.

To be objective, I developed a list of 11 topics and within each I had three subtopics. Each subtopic was given a point or half a point if the topic was just mentioned or if I found incorrect information. For example, two books gave the impression that you could only have a sway bar WITH a weight distribution hitch (WDH). Another book only talked about automatic leveling. The maximum score a book could get was 33 points.

So here are my topics and (sub topics): 

1. Hitches (classes, sway bars, WDH)
2. Trailer weights (definition of terms, weighing a trailer and tow vehicle limitations)
3. Brakes (brakes and controllers, break-away switch, wiring diagram)
4. Tires & wheels (pressure, jacking up and replacing, lug nut torque)
5. Fresh water system (regulators, winterizing and sanitizing)
6. Wastewater system (totes, disposal and black water chemicals)
7. Propane system (regulator, appliances, high/low pressure)
8. Electrical system (shore power, convertor, batteries)
9. Lift system (procedure, maintenance and roof supports)
10. Setting up camp (backing in, leveling, awnings)
11. General Maintenance (schedule, packing wheel bearings, trouble shooting)

There were some topics that most books covered very well. For example, hitches, trailer weights, fresh, wastewater, propane and electrical systems. However, I was disappointed that none of the books discussed the lift system, the difference between high pressure and low pressure propane appliances nor the need to torque lug nuts. Only one book discussed the need to repack wheel bearings and another discussed jacking up and replacing a tire. The books and their ratings in order are as follows (Note – the maximum score is 33).

1. The RV Book by Mark Polk, 274 pages, $19.95, Score 25.
2. Pop-Up Basic 101 by Mark Polk, 42 pages, $12.95 . Score 23.5. 
3. RVing Basics by Bill and Jan Moeller, 213 pages, $14.95 . Score 22.
4. The RV Handbook by Bill Estes, 287 pages, $29.95 Score 19.5.
5. RVing made easy by Joe and Vicki Kieva, 184 pages, $16.95 Score 16.5
6. The complete RV Handbook by Jayne Freeman 234 pages $18.95 Score 16.5
7. The RVer’s Bible by Kim and Sunny Baker, pages 390, $22 Score 11.

Next week I’ll provide a mini-review on each of these books.

Ruide


----------

